# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] δε δουλευει το touchscreen απο κινεζικο 7ιντσο

## ioannis_83

ολα δουλευεουν κανονικα και οι εντολες απ το τηλεκοντρολ αλλα το toychscreen τιποτα.τι χαλαει και αν αλλαζει?

----------


## hurt30

Συνήθως χαλάει το digitiser-touchpanel (όπως θές το λες)Untitled.png. Το αλλάζεις και ξεμπερδευεις  :Smile:

----------


## ioannis_83

το ανοιξα κ εφτασα στο digitizer,ειναι σιγουρα αυτο?δε δειχνει τιποτα,τα βυσματα ολα κανονικα ολα,4πιν βυσμα εχει πανω στην πλακετα.αυτο αν χαλασει δε ποιανει καθολου?και τελος ,που το βρισκω?

----------


## hurt30

Το Digitiser το ελέγχεις με τον εξής τρόπο: το ξεκολλάς από το κύκλωμα.

Χωρις να το πιέζεις πουθενά ανά δύο πιν πρέπει να μετράς μέχρι 1kΩ. Αν και τα τέσσερα μετράνε αντίσταση μεταξύ τους χωρίς να πατάς κάτι έχει πρόβλημα. Αν ανα δύο δεν μετράνε έχει πρόβλημα.


Αν μέχρι εκεί είναι εντάξει τότε σε δύο πιν που μετράνε αντίσταση βάζεις τάση 5V και μετράς την τάση στα άλλα δυο. Αυτο το κάνεις πατοντας το digitiser 2 εκατοστά μακριά από κάθε γωνία και γράφεις εδώ τα νούμερα να τα δούμε.

Τέλος για την αλλαγή μετράς το πάνελ στο πάνω κάτω και στο αριστερά δεξιά και πας στο ebay και θα βρεις σίγουρα και πολύ φτηνά.

----------

angel_grig (24-06-13)

----------


## ioannis_83

ευχαριστω πολυ,θα ακολουθησω τα βηματα και θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## ioannis_83

λοιπον,το εβγαλα απο το κυκλωμα και μετρησα στα πιν 1-3 280Ω.μονο σε αυτα πηρα τιμη,ολοι οι υπολοιποι πιθανοι συνδιασμοι δε διναν καμια τιμη.το πανελ ειναι 15,5χ8,9cm,4πιν.

----------


## hurt30

Τότε είναι ψόφιο. κάνε ένα κόπο και στείλε και μια φωτογραφιά. Οι διαστάσεις είναι οι εξωτερικές απο το πάνελ σωστά όχι μόνο ότι φαίνεται όταν είναι τοποθετημένο;
Μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί το στάνταρ μέγεθος είναι 165mm x 100mm (εξωτερικά).

----------


## ioannis_83

σωστα,οι διαστασεις ειναι σκετο το πανελ απο ακρη σε ακρη.ειναι ακριβως αυτο     http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-5-Inch-Tou...item5ae685bc49
 μονο που το ribbon στο δικο μου ειναι λιγο πιο κατω και οχι στη μεση.αρα λες απο τις τιμες που πηρα  ειναι σιγουρα αυτο,να το παραγγειλω?

----------


## hurt30

Ναι σου κάνει. Πρέπει μόνο να προσέξεις τις συνδέσεις να τις κολλήσεις σωστα. Το κάθε πιν καταλήγει σε ένα ηλεκτρόδιο πάνω κάτω αριστερά δεξιά. Αυτά θα πρέπει να τα κολλήσεις όπως είναι στο δικό σου. Μπορεί το Pinout να είναι διαφορετικό στο πάνελ που θα σου έρθει. Θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις προέκταση στις συνδέσεις. Εγώ τις προεκτάσεις τις κάνω με 0.250 mm διάμετερο συρματάκι πηνίου (μονωμένο) και δεν έχω ποτέ πρόβλημα.

----------


## ioannis_83

ναι ομως στην πλακετα δε κολιεται,εχει φισακι που μπαινει μεσα και ασφαλιζει.

----------


## hurt30

Μπορείς να κόψεις το παλίο ribbon να το τρίψεις και να κάνεις εκεί πάνω τις συνδέσεις. Προσοχή στην σειρά.

----------


## ioannis_83

ηρθε σημερα το digitizer,ταιριαζε και το pinout,ολα καλα.δουλευει μια χαρα.να ναι καλα το ebay και η βοηθεια εδω.

----------


## hurt30

Ωραίος  :Smile:

----------


## christakosxo

Αν και τα τέσσερα μετράνε αντίσταση μεταξύ τους χωρίς να πατάς κάτι έχει πρόβλημα ....  τι εννοειτε τα τεσσερα μεταξυ τους ;;;  συνδέοντας σε σειρα δηλαδη τις δυο αντιστασεις δε θα πρεπει να εχει αντισταση οταν δεν πατας το πανελ ;;;;

----------

